# videos of my older puppy in protection



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

Here she is 10 months playing with the sleeve by a breeder who breeds for police and military in slavokia







here she is 11 months getting tested if you look at 230 she kinda sounds like a bear i am not sure if she is making this noise and i do not even know what this noise means ????????????????????????? lol






Here she is again she makes the same noise here it happens when the agitatitor gets to close but the dog is suppose to be in prey so does the change in bark tone indicate the dog has gone from prey to defense when the high pitch bark turns into a deep snarl?


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

hope the videos show up she is a easy going very quiet easy to train dog good for a novice owner lol but has some kind of a lioness deep inside her she keeps hidden until she wants it out.

she is very calm


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Although I don't have experiance to answer your questions, I wanted to let you know I enjoyed the videos!


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

thanks lilly 

hey i kinda misrepresented what i was trying to say before i didnt mean just any novice dog owner is for her i meant like shes a nice goood dog for someone who would do a lot of research and follow some rules and work hard and ask questions, read books etc.. then she is a great dog for a novice owner who is dedicated to a dog like her lol i do not want to mislead people!! 

shes working out really good awsome dog and i am a novice to working dogs she is the best dog i have ever had by far


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

great videos, and REALLY nice girl)


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

thanks guys in her videos 2 of them didnt she display fight drive? a poster showed me a web site and that is what made most sense

*F**IGHT DRIVE:*
If you talk to five people about fight drive, you could possibly come up with five different answers. Although the results of fight drive may be genete ic, it is not actually a separate drive. Fight drive combines the focus and non-emotional nature of prey drive with the intensity of defense drive. When watching many dogs displaying a strong fight drive, the trained eye will see the dog switch gears, so to speak, from prey drive to defense and then back to prey drive. 





looks like she starts in prey goes into defense then ends in prey if anyone can correct me please do just trying to understand my dog a bit in her vids


----------

